# The best out door fire container



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

While on a campout, my pal gets his fire basket out and makes some steaks. After the kids roasted marshmallows. The fire basket is the drum from a clothes washer. It is coated with porcelain and lasts for many fires. frank


----------

